# Temps STILL high on CD6?



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

*


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would test just to rule pregnancy out - sounds like you are pregnant if they are above your coverline from last month still.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

*


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

How many days straight have they been above the coverline? If they have been above the coverline for 18 days straight, you can consider yourself pregnant without a test - hope everything turns out the way you want!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, you know, you could look into a luteal cyst - I think they can keep temps high aswell, but don't know for sure.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im sure you have no need to worry. Some of the things that can cause higher temps are: medicines, stress, excitement, the weather, different sleeping habits, sickness/allergy that isnt bad enough to notice or, if it stays elevated and continues to worry you... get a blood test to check hormone levels, but really with only 6 days of still-high temps I would chalk it up to one of those other reasons.

and the 18 day rule only counts if you dont have AF during that time, which you seem to be saying you have.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

*


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Not to freak you out, but I just had a chemical pregnancy - we were TTA and got pregnant from DTD w/protection 5 days before O or 2 days after O (and 60 hours from O pain/dryup with firm closed cervix at 1dpo). I'm also still nursing a TON (like she's teething molars and nursing all night) - so it *can* happen even when you're being careful - though I hope it turns out the way you want.

Being that your AF was lighter than normal, I'd really suggest testing - if it's negative, I'd look into seeing if it's a luteal cyst. I had a subchoriconic hematoma when I was pregnant with DD and had bleeding around the time I would have gotten my period, and SCHs are random things, so you can have one with one pregnancy and not with others.

I also second Maeryn's post about other things that could keep your temps up - (really really tired and didn't think of many of those!) She's got a lot of knowledge!


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

*


----------

